# PM 1340GT and PM 932PD Ordered Today



## zmotorsports (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, I know I am new here and I have enjoyed reading everyones posts lately.  They have been very informative which is why I joined the forum.  I have been self taught thus far and have added machining to my small performance shop as a service in which I provide to my clients.  

I bought a Smithy 3-in-1 machine about 15+ years ago and it has actually served me fairly well.  Originally I purchased it to be able to fabricate/produce small one-off items for the many custom motorcycles, sand rails, sand quads and Jeeps that I have built and work on.  Most all of the small custom touches that I add to a chassis or project that I am building have been machined on my Smithy machine.  

However, over the past year or so I have found that more and more customers are coming to me to merely machine and/or weld a small part of a project that they are working on.  At first I was reluctant because it was taking me away from wrenching or building full-blown project vehicles but my wife and I discussed it and realized that if they don't have me build the entire project then at least some of my work will be on part of the project.  

I started picking up more and more side machining and welding projects but quickly realized I was at the limit of my little machine as far as rigidity and accuracy.  I have been able to hold quite tight tolerances, however, I really have to watch my dial indicators and have to take many more cuts than I would like to and I have to creep up on the dimensions.  I would like to be able to have better repeatability and have the ability to hold tighter tolerances.

I have been doing a lot of research over the past 3 or so months and have heard many good things about the machines coming from Grizzly and Precision Mathews.  Seems like the Asian machines have really stepped up over the past couple of decades.  Anyway after talking to Matt @ Precision Mathews and having some questions answered by Ray C. I decided to pull the trigger.

I ordered a PM 1340GT and a PM 932PDF to replace my Smithy combo machine.  I will post up some pics of when it arrives and setting it up as well as hopefully being more active on the forum as it seems to be a great place to share machining information.

Mike.


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations, I'm sure they will serve you well.

Dave


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations, that is a nice combo. Looking forward to some pics.  

Bill


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! I had a hard time choosing between the 1340GT and the 1440BV, I ended up the 1440BV as I wanted the larger bore and variable speed but it was a split decision. I'm sure it will serve you well.


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  Congrats on the new aquisitions. I cant speak for the PM lathe (yet) but I am well pleased with my PM 932 mill. It will make a pretty nice upgrade to your 3in1 thats for sure. 
You will find loads of info about setting your machine up around here


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 18, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Nice! I had a hard time choosing between the 1340GT and the 1440BV, I ended up the 1440BV as I wanted the larger bore and variable speed but it was a split decision. I'm sure it will serve you well.



Those were the exact two that I was waffling between as well.  I considered the 1440HD for a moment but that soon passed as I realized the my budget would not allow BOTH the 1440HD and the 932PDF.  I would have to hold off on the mill and I didn't think that was an option.

I really waffled between the 1440BV and the 1340GT as although at the high end of my budget, it would allow me to get both the lathe and mill.  In the end I didn't think the ~1" swing difference would make that big of a difference and I too wanted some variable speed so I ordered the 1340GT in the 3-phase configuration and I will install a VFD on it.  BAM! Getting excited.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 18, 2014)

ChipsAlloy! said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Congrats on the new aquisitions. I cant speak for the PM lathe (yet) but I am well pleased with my PM 932 mill. It will make a pretty nice upgrade to your 3in1 thats for sure.
> You will find loads of info about setting your machine up around here



That is exactly what I am hoping for although I have not been unhappy with my Smithy.  I am however curious to see the immediate difference/transition to the new lathe and mill.

Thanks for the welcome.

Mike.


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 18, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I too wanted some variable speed so I ordered the 1340GT in the 3-phase configuration and I will install a VFD on it.  BAM! Getting excited.



Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats & welcome! I have no doubt you should be happy with both machines, excellent choices!


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Congrats & welcome! I have no doubt you should be happy with both machines, excellent choices!



Thanks Will.  I have really enjoyed reading about your PM1236 and PM45M upgrades/modifications.  I actually just sent you a private message with a few questions when I noticed you responded to my thread.  

Very nice work on your machinery, I hope you don't mind if I copy a few of the modifications/improvements.

Mike.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Will.  I have really enjoyed reading about your PM1236 and PM45M upgrades/modifications.  I actually just sent you a private message with a few questions when I noticed you responded to my thread.
> 
> Very nice work on your machinery, I hope you don't mind if I copy a few of the modifications/improvements.
> 
> Mike.



Thanks, sure I don't mind. PM replied.


----------



## Leagle (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going through the same thought processes right now.  Just out of curiousity, why did you choose the 1340GT over the 1440BV?  It looks to me like the 1340 is less machine for more money, especially when you are planning to spend even more on a variable speed drive.  I know that the 1340 has "greater precision," but I doubt that my skills will ever be up to the task of being able to use the difference, whatever that may be.

In any event, congratulations!


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 20, 2014)

Leagle said:


> I am going through the same thought processes right now.  Just out of curiousity, why did you choose the 1340GT over the 1440BV?  It looks to me like the 1340 is less machine for more money, especially when you are planning to spend even more on a variable speed drive.  I know that the 1340 has "greater precision," but I doubt that my skills will ever be up to the task of being able to use the difference, whatever that may be.
> 
> In any event, congratulations!



It is definitely a personal choice, I don't think there is anything wrong with the 1440BV as I was very interested in that one as well, although not as interested as the 1440HD due to the mass of the HD, however, it was just way outside my budget. If you are thinking it is "less" of a machine because of the one inch less swing there is such a small difference in swing between the 13" and 14" was pretty much insignificant so I focused more on the overall quality and fit & finish of the machine.

The biggest reason I chose the 1340GT over the 1440BV was the fact that the 1340GT is manufactured in Taiwan vs. China.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Chinese machines, they are nothing to sneeze at and they have come a long way in the past decade or so but the Taiwan machines are just a cut above in many aspects.  In my research the Taiwan machines are gaining quickly on even the Japanese ones as even the new Southbends are made in Taiwan nowadays.  

Mike.


----------



## Senna (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice purchases Sir.

I too would've chosen the 1340GT over any of the Chinese made machines solely because it's made in Taiwan.
Taiwan had a 20-30 year headstart on the Chinese and I feel there is a clear qualitative difference between them.
It won't take the Chinese half as much time to develop a widely respected machine tool industry as it did Taiwan but I just don't feel the Chinese are on par with Taiwan yet.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 20, 2014)

Senna said:


> Nice purchases Sir.
> 
> I too would've chosen the 1340GT over any of the Chinese made machines solely because it's made in Taiwan.
> Taiwan had a 20-30 year headstart on the Chinese and I feel there is a clear qualitative difference between them.
> It won't take the Chinese half as much time to develop a widely respected machine tool industry as it did Taiwan but I just don't feel the Chinese are on par with Taiwan yet.



That is what I am continuously being told by people who have had both.  Although don't get me wrong, the newer Chinese machinery is leaps and bounds better than it was a decade or so ago.  My little Smithy was cutting edge as far as Chinese machinery goes in the late 90's but a friend of mine bought a Grizzly (can't remember the number) 12x36 lathe about six or eight years ago and I have helped him get familiar with using a lathe and it is much nicer than my Smithy from a decade earlier.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

Did Matt have both of your machines in stock, or are you waiting for a slow boat? 

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Mar 21, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> Did Matt have both of your machines in stock, or are you waiting for a slow boat?
> 
> Bill



Just like all the other distributors that sell decent stuff, we are out of virtually everything that everyone wants.   The Chinese factories are apparently constipated and every reputable distributor that sells good quality stuff is getting choked right now.  

I mentioned over a month ago, this problem was coming -and now it's here.  China is producing to the point of killing themselves and not all of it is bound for the USA.


Ray


----------



## Senna (Mar 21, 2014)

Does Taiwan take a month or two off like Mainland China?


----------



## Ray C (Mar 21, 2014)

Senna said:


> Does Taiwan take a month or two off like Mainland China?



They take extended vacations and celebrate their New Year but, they manage the work forces with split shifts etc...


Ray


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess that's my answer. 

Bill


----------



## Senna (Mar 21, 2014)

Ray C said:


> They take extended vacations and celebrate their New Year but, they manage the work forces with split shifts etc...
> 
> 
> Ray



Well that should be good news for the 1340GT at least.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 22, 2014)

*I'm waiting very patiently for my 932 I ordered from Ray about a week ago. The way it's going I'll have the mill before I ever get the stand for my Lathe. What a nightmare. Is there a thread on here, that anyone knows about, where you can warn people about really crappy sellers. This one is on Ebay. I'm really takin it up the you know what  !!
Really looking forward to the mill .
Best,
Houston*


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 22, 2014)

turner505 said:


> *I'm waiting very patiently for my 932 I ordered from Ray about a week ago. The way it's going I'll have the mill before I ever get the stand for my Lathe. What a nightmare. Is there a thread on here, that anyone knows about, where you can warn people about really crappy sellers. This one is on Ebay. I'm really takin it up the you know what  !!
> Really looking forward to the mill .
> Best,
> Houston*



When were you told to expect the 932?  What lathe did you order and from who?

Mike.


----------



## visenfile (Mar 23, 2014)

turner505,  You may know this, but doesn't sound like it.  I have been a buyer only on ebay (look for ebay guarantee sticker) and have had several marginal experiences.  In every case the ebay-paypal complaint system has found the cases for me and issued credit.  You must use the system and be patient.  Even before I actually joined paypal the cr card was processed thru them.  If the terms of the sale are not met like delivery you should contact the seller in writing once or twice and document  it on email or notes.  If the vendor will not respond or keeps slipping ,open a case with ebay. They will take from there with the vendor..

Re warning others: the "my ebay" provides for your text statement , whether good or bad about the vendor which will be published on "my ebay."  One day I was really surprised to see one of my complaints appear as a stand- alone web site warning statement.  It ran several weeks.  (how it go there , no clue).


----------



## visenfile (Mar 23, 2014)

RayC.  I ain't gonna use the term, but we all know what happens when demand outstrips supply.  But maybe in this case the demand base has not yet recognized the branding differences.  I wouldn't If I hadn't read this forum.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Mike, I'm 8 to 10 weeks out on the mill. Could have gotten one sooner but it did not have the options I wanted so I'll wait.
The lathe I bought is a 12 x 36 ShopFox which I received but the stands did'nt show and the crate was a mess. I filed a complaint about 10 days ago, which got their attention, and they said they'd had to order the stand and it was going out that day if I'd close the case. I believed him and a week later I emailed and he said they're shipping today and he'd get me shipping info. Never heard any thing else yet. They were really upset that I'd filed a claim but it got their attention. Now they are back to dicking me around. Tctjsales on ebay from somewhere in NY state. I can't even unpack and clean up the lathe cause I have nowhere to set it and don't want to be moving it all over anyway. It weighs about 1200 pounds.
I don't know if I can file another case against them or not since I closed that one. Maybe I'll get it this week.
Best,
Houston*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2014)

visenfile said:


> RayC.  I ain't gonna use the term, but we all know what happens when demand outstrips supply.  But maybe in this case the demand base has not yet recognized the branding differences.  I wouldn't If I hadn't read this forum.



Our policy is to be as close to wholesale as possible.  The factories incrementally increase prices all the time and we find ways to get around it such as finding better deals for shipping both in terms of cargo transport and local transport.  We did have to pass along some increases but they were minimal -on the order of 30-50 bucks on some machines.  We don't plan to "gouge" anyone.  If you knew Matt or me, you'd know that we prefer to have friends as customers instead of hateful relationships.  We're not perfect in the service we offer and we're well aware of the long waits.  All I can say is that it bugs us about 10 times worse as it bugs you guys.



Ray


----------



## turner505 (Mar 23, 2014)

*​I ain't bugged Ray Lol. *


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2014)

turner505 said:


> *​I ain't bugged Ray Lol. *



Let me tell you how frustrating this is from our perspective...  First, it's nice to work with someone and figure-out what they need.  Believe it or not, I've managed to reduce what people expected to buy in all my sales so far.  Once I find-out what kind of work they really do, I suggest the most appropriate tools and in many cases, simpler and easier ways to do the work.  I never "up-sell" or play any mind-games and after a couple hours on the phone or emails, you get a good feel for what will make that person happy.  Then, it turns-out they need a machine that's not in stock.  -Bummer.  In addition, many folks get pretty annoyed about the delay.  I understand and wish there was something we could do to speed it up. When a shipment comes in, all hell breaks loose at Matt's place.  He hires a couple more helpers (the same guys all the time) and they work 12 hours/day and weekends to get the machines out.

All of this would be avoided if the factories could deliver product at the intervals they say they will -but it doesn't often happen.  Matt has to buy machines on an annual contract basis, agreeing to purchase say 100 model-1 units, 250 model-2 units, 500 model-3 units etc...  The factories say they will deliver them in equal numbers 4 times a year.  Nope, we might get half the supply in one shipment instead of evenly spaced-out.  Sometimes they don't supply the year's quota and roll it over to the next year.  Can you say "warehouse issues"?   This makes life really tough for both you guys and us.  Matt's been doing this now for 15 years and this is par for the course.

-And once again, the problem is not limited to just us.  All of the upper tier machine vendors are the same way.  Machine shops call us and say that no vendors have a 1440 lathe so they call us to see if we have anything in stock and they'll grab it -even though it's not the one they really want.  We don't gouge, we just sell it at the advertised price.

Your guess is as good as mine as to why the delays from the factories are so frequent.  We don't get that level of information from them when it comes to bad news.  Matt is an authorize Gator dealer, Hitachi dealer, Sharp dealer, and several others.  He does that so he stands a better chance of getting product to sell.  And BTW, our Gator prices are the lowest in town and we have most common things in stock or can get it in 48 hours.  -And speaking of that, he needs to send me the inventory list...


Ray


----------



## coolidge (Mar 23, 2014)

Turner I have the Grizzly G4003G 12x36 lathe, if yours has the same size stands and you are not 6'5" tall you may want to think about just building a stand. Mine is a good 5" too tall, confirmed by my brother who's been a machinist for over 20 years. Also the stand is too shallow front to back, worse if you put leveling pads on it. A mild earthquake which we rarely get in my area but they do happen would topple it over. So I'm waiting for the weather to improve then I'll fire up the MIG outside and build a new stand for mine. Darkzero don't think I forgot about the welding lesson tease! I have not begun to design my stand in CAD yet but I love blasting chips with flood coolant and I'm used to cleaning machines with a coolant hose:think1:this will get expensive and involve my pals in the CNC punch press shop.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Coolidge,
Yep it's basiclly the same lathe just a different color. I'd have to look up the dimensions (sp) . I'm only 6 ft so you may be right. The way this thing is going the only stand I get might be the one I build. I've had it for 5 or 6 weeks and can't do a damn thing but look at it. This is my first ever lathe and I'm really looking forward to making some stuff.
Best,
Houston*


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 23, 2014)

It would be better off on 2x4's then in a box. Can you weld?


----------



## turner505 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Hi Chuck, Yes I can weld some. I'm not a pro but I've managed to keep my machinery going over the years. Thing is I'm alot more physically challenged now. Four back surgeries and three others put me in a wheelchair. I'm able to get up and do some things now but have to be careful. I'll get'r done though. But I am going to wait on the stands to see if they will work first.
Best,
Houston*


----------



## coolidge (Mar 24, 2014)

You can see how shallow the stands get with leveling pads in this pic. Also that sheet metal between the stands and chip tray does nothing to secure the two stands together. When I make my stand I plan for the top to be solid all the way across so the mounting surface is in the same plane and rigid.





Here you can see the poor quality paint job from the factory, I had to paint them myself.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 24, 2014)

*I see what you mean. Our lathes and stands look 99.9% identical.

*
View attachment 72984
*​*
*Maybe you can enlarge that a little to see better. That's my first picture put n here.
I'd like your thoughts on something if you would.
I was wondering about adding a piece of one inch plate steel spanning the complete width of the stands under the chip tray. Then bolting it to the stands and the lathe to the plate. Also adding a one inch plate say 24 to 30 inches square under and attached to each stand. Then machining leveling pads 4 to 5 inches in diameter. Using a ball end mill to make a socket in each pad, then machining  a bolt with 3/4 threads and turning a ball on the end for a tight fit in the socket. Then attaching the levelers farther out on he plate for a bigger footprint



.
Sounds like  piece of 1 onch plate steel
*


----------



## turner505 (Mar 24, 2014)

*I have a heck of a time with these posts, sorry. I'll try the picture again.
I think we may be thinking along the same lines on trying for more rigidity. I've also seen posts where guys have put concrete in their stands for the weight. That was on a mill but don't see much if any difference.
Your lathe and mine are made by the same company. Grizzly owns both among others. Specs on ours are identical, I checked. I think mine has one extra button.
Well your thoughts are appreciated.
Best,
Houston


*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 24, 2014)

Putting a wider leg base with levelers farther out will go a long way to help stability of the machine.  Just don't put it so far out that it's a trip hazard.

Ray




turner505 said:


> *I see what you mean. Our lathes and stands look 99.9% identical.
> 
> *
> View attachment 72984
> ...


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 24, 2014)

I would just use some heavy wall angle. Cut it longer then the base is wide. What ever width you want. Drill holes in the center to match the holes for the levelers. Then drill two holes out board for thenew level location.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 24, 2014)

Turner some thoughts...1 inch plate would be way overkill this lathe doesn't weight that much about 1,000 pounds. I plan to use some 2x3 tubing probably 1/8 to 1/4 inch wall thickness lengthwise for the lathe to sit on. The lathe mounting pads are 8" wide so I'm probably going to use 4-5 of these 2x3 tubes welded together to give me an 8-10 inch wide base. I will probably weld a couple 1/2 plate pads at each end for the lathe to bolt to but that's mostly to get the lathe up out of the coolant and add some thickness to drill and tap the mounting holes. The current stand is 14.5 inches deep, I'll probably shoot for 24 inches deep maybe less as someone mention there is the trip hazard to consider and there's no sense going deeper than required. Not sure yet what the rest of the stand will look like but the goal is to be rigid enough to only need 4 leveling pads one at each corner, leveling 8 pads is a giant pain and I think overkill.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 24, 2014)

*I guess I need to rethink this. I thought the problem with these machines was lack of rigidity. Just figured more weight might help solve that. Back to reading more posts. Thanks alot guys, I really appreciate the input. 
Best,
Houston*


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 3, 2014)

Well a friend of mine wanted my Smithy but was taking forever to come and get it.  I finally had some time between other jobs and asked that he come and get it so I could start moving things around to make room for my new machines.

Here is my Smithy CB1239 all ready to be moved.






Loaded up and heading to its' new home.  Good by old friend.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 7, 2014)

Well as you can see in the above pictures I had quite an assortment of metal stock that I have been trying to figure out how to store.  I wanted something more organized for when my new equipment shows up than what I have had for the past several years.  I try to keep my shop clean and organized but one area that always annoys me is my small metal stock storage.


I cleared out the underside of my welding bench and made room for two small milk crates, one for steel and one for aluminum.  These hold the small odd sized pieces and will work great.


I moved my Wilton 20" drill press and my Baldor bench grinder/stand over next to  my belt/disc sander to keep the grinding dust off of my new lathe when it arrives.  On my old one I had an aluminum shield that I would hang on the chip tray of the Smithy to keep the dust off while grinding but I didn't want to deal with that on the new one.  


The new lathe will be closer to the front of the shop next to the solvent tank and the mill will be right across from it so my cart holding my machine tools/toolbox will be within easy reach for either machine.


Here is the void where the new Precision Mathews PM1340GT will live.





I cut some 4" PVC tubing, capped the bottom and mounted them so they rest on the foundation ledge.  I divided up my stock by lengths and composition to keep like items together.  There are eight tubes behind the disc/belt sander and another seven tubes behind the drill press allowing a nice clean and organized floor area.  





Another view.





I haven't been able to get all the way around my disc/belt sander for several years as I had a box of metal stock/pieces in boxes on either side of it.  Now I can get to the wall when I need a piece and keep track of my sizes much better rather than having to dig through piles of metal.  This was the one area of my shop that I was not happy with.  Now I am very pleased with how it turned out and actually look forward to the time when I need a piece of metal to machine and can locate what I am looking for with ease.


Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 7, 2014)

Also while I was working in the shop over the weekend I decided to redo my cart that will hold my granite machinists surface plate and my machining toolbox.  I picked up the granite block about 10 years ago from a friend when he downsized his machine shop.  I fabricated the cart about 19 years ago just after building my shop at home and I used some worn out casters that I grabbed from work.  I told myself I would replace the casters once I decided what I was going to do with the cart.  The cart never moved in the 19 years my shop has been standing so I didn't worry about the casters, it resided next to my solvent tank and seemed to collect boxes of small parts/supplies.  Now that I decided to use the cart in the middle of the shop between the mill and the lathe I thought it would be a good idea to have it mobile in order to move and sweep around when getting chips on the floor. 


I picked up four casters which would support 290 pounds each from McMaster Carr last week.


Here are the nut plates marked and ready to drill for the legs of the cart.





Here they are drilled and nuts welded on.





Legs cut off and ready to accept the new nut plates.





Nut plate welded on.





Last but not least, I wiped it down and covered the red color with some "machinery gray" and then loaded it up.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mike,

Those look great. Being from the same area I know I've heard of Z Motorsports or driven past, something like that. Is that your place on 3200?

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 7, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Those look great. Being from the same area I know I've heard of Z Motorsports or driven past, something like that. Is that your place on 3200?
> 
> Dave



Yes.  Shop is in a residential area behind my home.

Whereabouts are you located?

Mike.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 7, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Whereabouts are you located?
> 
> Mike.



I live in Bountiful but have family and friends in West Point. 

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 7, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> I live in Bountiful but have family and friends in West Point.
> 
> Dave



Great.  Don't be a stranger.  Give me a shout next time you in the area and swing by.


Just out of curiosity, where do your family and friends live in relation to my place?


Mike.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 7, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Great.  Don't be a stranger.  Give me a shout next time you in the area and swing by.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where do your family and friends live in relation to my place?
> ...



My sister is on 1800 N a few blocks west, Some friends are 150 N about as far west as you can go without getting your feet wet. I definitely want a close look at the 1340GT when it lands. I really like the looks of that one.
Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 8, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> My sister is on 1800 N a few blocks west, Some friends are 150 N about as far west as you can go without getting your feet wet. I definitely want a close look at the 1340GT when it lands. I really like the looks of that one.
> Dave



Sure thing.  I will post up some pics of it when it arrives then just shoot me a message and you are welcome to come by the shop and check it out.

My wife and I go for walks over on 1800 N, we probably walk right past your sister's house.

Mike.


----------

